# Off to Spain on Wednesday!



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi 

We off to Cambrils near Salou on Wednesday for the best part of a month! and can't wait. It will be our first summer holiday in the van, we've done winter skiing and lots of weekends away but not been away in it for such a long time. Bit concerned it may be very hot sleeping at night, but sure we'll get used to it.

We're mostly all packed up and ready to go, just the route to plan now.

Kirsty


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi willows 18, if you get yourself the biggest fan you can fit comfortably in your van it will make your nights sleep loads better. also get some jungle formula anti mossie cream , when we stayed in cambrils there were quite a few once it got dark so be aware. hope you have a great time, all the best seanoo


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi

We've got a couple of fans but only ones that you can clip on, as we have a fixed rear bed over a garage and another one we can clip on for the kids sleeping above the cab. Also a cupboard full of anti mosquito spray/wipes/lotion.... you name we got it!!! Our eldest suffers really badly from mosquito bites.

Kirsty


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Willows18,
Have a great holiday and get planning that route, with a van that size you're half way there already,
Regards,
Norman


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Have a great trip Kirsty and co and let us know how it went on your return.  

steve


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

How are you getting there?

Dover-Calais or another more direct route? Very interested in hearing the reason for your choice. 

Have a great time, but watch that sun.


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi

We are doing the tunnel to Calais. The reason for this was because it cost nothing (paid for with Tesco clubcard vouchers). But we would have done Dover Calais ferry otherwise. The long ferry crossings are very expensive and I don't fancy a whole day or 2 on a rough crossing with 3 children!

We shall then wind our way through France, avoiding as many toll roads as possible. Not done this before but as we are a tag axle last time we were in France we got stung for high toll prices.

Kirsty


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Cambrills is one of my favourite places. The free A75 motorway via Millau (except for the bridge) is the best route


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi

Yes we're planning on picking up A75 at Clermont Ferrand to Millau, done that bit before, but when we've had our caravan we have always done motorways with tolls. This year money is a bit tighter and it will cost more cos of our size, plus is a lot easier to just pull off the road anywhere with a motorhome than it is with a caravan.

Kirsty


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Willows18 said:


> Our eldest suffers really badly from mosquito bites.


Try one of these: You can get them from Boots or sometimes from travel shops. They are available in Europe.

As soon as he gets a bite he can use the kit himself and there will be no more itching. I get badly bitten too and have given up trying to repel them and go for after-care !

http://www.flairpath.com/

It might be worth getting a light weight mosquito net for him from a camping shop. He'll sleep better if he knows there is no chance of being bitten.

G


----------

